# Need a concrete fastening system, better than tapcons.



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I use a Hilti DX 460 which is a nice gun, few years old and no problems. Nailing into brick I feel is always a crap shot as to whether the substrate can handle the pressure from the shots.

Might I suggest a TE 7 and use HPS pins?

One thing I do like about the Hilti line is they seem to work quieter...less noise


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

I have used this gun(Porta-Nailer 460) for attaching furring strips to block walls. with some PL on the back the strips i have had no call backs in 6 years from when i used it on my first job.

i skimmed through the thread but may have missed what you were attaching. sorry if its not helpful.


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

We rent a Hilti if there is lots to do, otherwise its tapcons. We had an old Ramset, but you can't buy shots any higher than the yellow ones, which left the nails sticking up and we'd have to hammer them in, usually bending them over accidently. :no:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

If you are gonna go the powder route do the hilti or the powers. We have the hilti. 10 shots in one clip plus you can dial down the load strength. Very little noise or recoil. But it is not for everything. We also have a 36 volt dewalt sds that drills like a dream and has very little user fatigue after all day use. The hilti does blast some chunks every now and again but we can also use it to attach wood to steel. As far as cost...we paid about 700 bucks for each...but that was years ago and they both are going strong! We do buy our pins and loads through hilti online.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> What are my options? *My budget isn't huge either, I will likely try to find used.*


Did all you Hilti-bums miss this part?

He's only got $18.59 to spend.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

use a drill that does not have a battery, that will help a bunch.

Buy and use these: http://www.grkfasteners.com/en/CLB_0_XL_information.htm


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I ordered the Powers PA3500, got it used on ebay, shipped for $123 guaranteed to work.

I'm gonna have to try to find a local place that sells the strips and fasteners so i can try out different combos.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> use a drill that does not have a battery, that will help a bunch.
> 
> Buy and use these: http://www.grkfasteners.com/en/CLB_0_XL_information.htm


Those would solve all the problems I have had with the stupid phillips head tapcons. Who on earth still uses phillips heads. Well, except me, but only when I have absolutely no choice.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Those would solve all the problems I have had with the stupid phillips head tapcons. Who on earth still uses phillips heads. Well, except me, but only when I have absolutely no choice.


if you use an impact drill, you'll have no problems. no stripping. 
using a standard drill is dumb in my opinion if you're going to be driving any large numbers of concrete screws.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> Did all you Hilti-bums miss this part?
> 
> He's only got $18.59 to spend.




I think we are supposed to try and help each other out if we can. throwing rude comments like a school boy really isn't helping him out, but hey,,, if that makes you feel better,,,, good luck with your idea of what "mature behaviour" should be....... . 




B,


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks internet cop.

I see you still haven't gotten a sense of humor yet. 

Lighten up Nancy, this is construction not a sewing forum, it's a bit ironic how the most arrogant guy on these forums is jumping on me for a joke calling it rude? Get a life please.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

JR Shepstone said:


> I've used the Hilti GX120 gas system for nailing metal track to concrete and even steel.
> 
> The gun works just like a Paslode with a gas canister and has strips of fasteners. So no reloading after every shot. I do think that system is only useful for metal track applications.
> 
> I do know that Hilti also has magazine adapters for some of the powder actuated tools.


Same as Ramset Trakfast. the hilti just looks nicer and is just as expensive. Buy a few orders of metal studs and track and the suppliers around here give you a free gun.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I gotta disagree with Warren, if its poured concrete and it doesn't crumble to all hell with your finger nail I have had great success with shooting fasteners. 

In most commercial buildings you aren't allowed to use hammer drills between 8AM and 4PM so you are restricted to shooting. Plus you save hours of time if you have lots of fastening. 



KillerToiletSpider said:


> Hilti TE-16, a te-c Quik Con driver with bits for concrete and block, and an extension cord. No whine, no batteries, and no problems with the shot destroying what you are shooting into instead of holding.
> 
> It really isn't rocket surgery.


If you are using 3/16 Kwikcons the TE-16 is a tad heavy, I prefer the TE-2 for the little guys. If you use the Kwikcon kit be careful when you screw them in or else you will decapitate the screws...I prefer to have my impact in the other hand and use it to drive them.


Bottom line: 
Solid concrete = DX460
Brick/Block = TE2A w/ Kwikcon Set (both bits, a couple of each)


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

..........

















B,


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

As an aside, you guys should try the GRK Caliburn screws instead of Tapcons next time.

They are the only screw we use for masonry applications now. You can't strip them and you can't shear the head off them. They ALWAYS hold...I can't tell you how many times I've had a Tapcon strip out in a critical placement where you only get one shot.

For PAT, I like the Hilti. I have the full auto one and it's so quiet, you do not need earplugs. It's quieter than my framing nailer...no joke.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If GRK makes the kind of screw I need, I buy it. Actually, I use them for everything except drywall. Once you try them, you will realize just how good they are.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If GRK makes the kind of screw I need, I buy it. Actually, I use them for everything except drywall. Once you try them, you will realize just how good they are.


Me too, pretty much.

The only problem is that the local place I get them around the corner from me doesn't have bulk quantities.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

The reason Tapcons sometimes strip, is that they have a deep cut root core. That is to say the center of the thread is cut to a small diameter. It works for some materials like concrete, but not very well for mortar. If the material is fairly weak, the deep Tapcon thread allows the masonry to crumble & strip. I noticed this when they first came out with Tapcons. The fact that I found a fastener that held better was a fluke. I found a generic brand at 2/3 the price of Tapcons that worked way better for Shutters, & fypons. Later on I swithched to Hilti HPS for everything. I haven't put up shutter for 15 yrs, but I probably still have 1,000 or so HPS still on hand.
Joe


----------

